# what to do with old hay, have 4 goats???



## moday (Mar 28, 2008)

Will goats eat old grassy hay or is it bad for them?

I got about 19 bales off grass hay that we cut about 5 years ago. It's in kind of rough shape as the twine is breaking when one lifts the bales and the bottom side has hints of mold in places. 

I've heard it would be fine for cows, but what about goats? If they care to eat it, should I let them?

It is the leftover hay under a few years of baling as we were using this hay on the bottom and since have gather enough pallets. There was always a tarp between the hay and the ground, so it's not real bad.

Just want to get rid of it and reclaims the barn space. We don't keep cows and I don't think horse owners want any type of mold.....

thoughts? thanks in advance


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Be very careful. Moldy hay can kill goats. Put that hay in your compost pile, mulch the garden, put it in low spots.... anything BUT feeding it to the goats.

I'm glad you asked first!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

% years old & laying on a tarp I'm sure there was still moisture even if only from condensation that will cause mold. I would be too afraid to feed that to anything even cows at that age.
I would either compost it, use it around your veggie plants for mulch or burn it.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I think there's too much risk in feeding hay this old to goats. It immediately brought to mind the horror of what happened to Ozark Jewels this year (mycotoxin in what appeared to be fresh, healthy hay).

Too much risk of an incredible heartbreak, IMO.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

When in doubt, throw it out


----------

